# Calibre with new Kindle Voyage?



## Crodley (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi folks, 

It's been years since I owned a Kindle (I had a Kindle 2) and I've been reading my books on either my iPad or my HTC One Max.  I've pre-ordered the new Kindle Voyage because that E-Ink screen just looks too nice to pass up. 

So, do you think I'll still be able to transfer my epub books to the new Kindle Voyage using Calibre, like I used to do to my Kindle 2 all those years ago?

I need to get caught up, I suppose. 

Thanks in advance, Crodley


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Voyage will not read ePub format.

BUT, if there is no DRM, you can convert them to a kindle compatible format and load them onto your Kindle. Once converted, they may be copy/pasted-ed using a physical USB connection, or sent using the kindle's "send to" email address or the "Send to Kindle" application you can get for your computer: (www.amazon.com/sendtokindle)

That's the same as it's always been.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Crodley said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> It's been years since I owned a Kindle (I had a Kindle 2) and I've been reading my books on either my iPad or my HTC One Max. I've pre-ordered the new Kindle Voyage because that E-Ink screen just looks too nice to pass up.
> 
> ...


Crodley--

if you were able to convert your epub books to the Kindle 2, you should be able to convert to the Voyage. The only consideration, I would think, is that there's a newer Kindle format that I think wasn't available at the time of the K2, but I think the same one was used on the Paperwhite, and as far as I know Calibre worked fine with the Paperwhite. I'm sure one of our power Calibre user will weigh in.

As Ann says, conversion should be trivial if there is no DRM in your epubs. Note that, while we acknowledge that DRM removal exists, we don't discuss how to do it here as it is against Amazon's TOS. Just sayin'.

Betsy


----------



## Crodley (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds good, thanks so much for the input folks! 

Now the long hard wait until Thanksgiving when my Voyage is supposed to arrive...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Usually the Calibre developer has to update Calibre to work with a new Kindle model - but he's also usually pretty quick to get that done.


----------

